

Euthanasia Coaster (2010) - doener
http://www.julijonasurbonas.lt/p/euthanasia-coaster/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://kottke.org/12/02/the-rollercoaster-of-
compassionate-d...](http://kottke.org/12/02/the-rollercoaster-of-
compassionate-death), which points to this.

